# Crayons for color



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2010)

I found a site yesterday talking about adding crayons to soap for coloring.

Just wondering if anyone has done this before and how you liked it!

Also, how do you add it into the soap calc? I was thinking of adding it as beeswax, would that work? The consistency seems to be similar.


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 29, 2010)

*Coloring soap*

Kool Aid (skin safe dyes ) is better choice for coloring soap not crayons. WSP (Wholesale Supplies Plus) has plenty of videos on coloring soaps as well as coloring agents for use in soaps.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2010)

You can use crayons but you will need to use more than you think. It's not FDA approved for soap/cosmetics so it would be for personal use only.


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 30, 2010)

With so many choices out there for approved and tested soap colorants I see no reason to mess with crayons.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 30, 2010)

And I think that KoolAid would only work for M & P.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2010)

Kool-Aide can stain your skin and is not FDA approved for cosmetic use either. I know people use it though, in lipbalm and as temp hair color too.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanted to use them because I had ordered all my soap supplies and that is the one thing I forgot.. color.
So I do have some crayons around, and didn't want to wait the extra week that colorants would take to get here, so I just did it.

It's my first real batch of soap. It's not for selling, it's just for me to use. It does have some bubbles in it but I don't mind.
It's a citrus kind of scent.


----------



## IanT (Jan 30, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I wanted to use them because I had ordered all my soap supplies and that is the one thing I forgot.. color.
> So I do have some crayons around, and didn't want to wait the extra week that colorants would take to get here, so I just did it.
> 
> It's my first real batch of soap. It's not for selling, it's just for me to use. It does have some bubbles in it but I don't mind.
> It's a citrus kind of scent.



It looks beautiful!


----------



## georgiastray (Jan 30, 2010)

Love the way your soaps turned out!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like your're off to a great start!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice soap, i wouldnt use crayons, they do have cheap color at michaels for m&p soap that does work for cp or hp. Its 5$ for 3 colors.


----------



## valor (Jan 31, 2010)

I used crayon shavings when I was testing out HP. And I can honestly say that I hated it! LOL it didn't behave well at all. It pooled up and gave me pockets of discoloration.It turned me off to doing it again.

I don't know about using it for CP or MP.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2010)

I will say that the color is very sorbet-ish and not my style. But I'm glad I tried it out just to say that I've done it and I know what to expect.

I used CP and it blended right in with my oils ... I expected there to be some chunks or flecks as that is what I had read from another blogger who used the crayons but there was no separation at all.


----------



## smittenheart (Feb 12, 2010)

when in a pinch you could also grab something from the kitchen spice section..paprika..cocoa..

use a light hand though or it may turn scratchy!


----------



## memadeit (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been reading the use of crayons in books and was intersted in how it would turn out.  

I think it would be cute for my nephews for christmas.  In a crayon mold also.


----------

